# We've come such a long way!



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

From Youtube, the European Agility Championships, from 1989. Not poking fun, as it was a fairly new sport then, but it's hysterical to watch given the standard of competition today.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW! That was great--thanks for bringing it. Things certainly have changed! This was great fun to watch: the weave pole dance! Contact blocking! The "crunchy" handling! Oh, and some of the winning dogs weren't even border collies! Loved the course diagrams; those would be Open or even Novice courses today. I'm so happy we have different jump heights now; I was cringing to see a couple of smaller dogs jumping so high. 

My training center has been around since "the early days," and last year at the Christmas party they showed a similar video of early Agility here in the States. Very similar feeling to watching this one! Lots of laughs at how...er, rough everything seemed back then compared to how slick the handling is today. Amazing. 

Thanks again, loved it!

--Q


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wonderful - I should obviously have got into it 20 years ago, when the bar was lower all round. I loved the BC who just wanted to go and schmooze with the judge!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> Wonderful - I should obviously have got into it 20 years ago, when the bar was lower all round. I loved the BC who just wanted to go and schmooze with the judge!


I know! He was adorable!

I couldn't get over how SLOW they were ... both the handlers AND the dogs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - and the course looks so small! Let alone the near-handling at every contact, turn, etc. It did seem to me that the dogs were less enthusiastic, and more anxious, than those you see today - perhaps a result of a change in training methods?


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, I saw that too. And a bit of frustration at having to wait for the handlers. 

I am grateful to the pioneers in this sport though ... we have the most fantastic time doing it!


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> From Youtube, the European Agility Championships, from 1989. Not poking fun, as it was a fairly new sport then, but it's hysterical to watch given the standard of competition today.
> 
> ‪European Masters Agility 1989‬‏ - YouTube


THat was hysterical! My nine year old standard Poodle could have won the Championships back then LOL. The sport sure has grown!
Thank GOD dogs don’t have to jump that high anymore!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I really enjoyed that! Those are some bright colors they were all wearing. 

I too should have gotten into it 20 years ago. By the time my girl is ready to do agility, I probably won't be able to handle it. But, I do love to watch._


----------

